# 566 Fork ST length?



## PCRover (Mar 18, 2009)

Can anyone tell me the uncut steer tube length on the 566 fork?


----------



## Amfoto1 (Feb 16, 2010)

It should be 300mm...

http://www.bellatisport.com/shop/category/60/product/1061/Look_HSC5_SL

(Don't look at the prices!)


----------

